# How can I update Freebsd from DVD?



## Anthie (Aug 14, 2010)

How can I update Freebsd and ports from installation DVD? neither the remote sever?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2010)

Please be more specific.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 15, 2010)

Use 
	
	



```
sysinstall
```
, and update it


----------

